# 8501 condition for Visitor Visa (600) for parents coming from INDIA



## AShriya (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi,

My parents have received the Visitor VISA (600) but with the following Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
*8501 - HEALTH INSURANCE*
8503 - NO FURTHER STAY
8558 - MAX 12M STAY IN 18M 

They have visited us before (2 years ago) and they didn't have to get medical insurance. They are coming here on 1 year visa but will leave in 7 months or before (hopefully not).

Just had a look at insurance cost here in Australia and it is very expensive.

Can someone tell me what my options are other than having to purchase insurance here locally in Australia?

A


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Get comprehensive travel insurance in India. Australian insurance wouldn't offer repatriation to India should they need it travel insurance would. Though Indian travel insurance will have smaller limits and more exclusions. 

If you have insurance it would be cheaper to add them to your own ploicy than buy them a separate policy.


----------



## ozvisahelp (Sep 8, 2013)

hi AShriya,

I just came across your post on 8501 condition. My parents also got same condition mentioned on their visa grants and we are equally confused to which insurance we should choose. Indian travel insurance or Australia based health insurance which comply with this condition.

I hope you must have made a choice by now. If yes could you please share the same with us to decide which insurance we should go for?

I would be very much thankful to you.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## abdulkhayyum (Jun 11, 2013)

I guess we can take a travel insurance and it covers Health Insurance as well. I spoke with the Immigration office today as my parents were also having the same condition and they said that it doesnot matter as long as the health insurance is also covered in travel insurance. You can get it done in India for cheap from different insurance agencies like bajaj allianz, Tata AIG, Bupa etc from 20K INR for couple.


----------



## AMAN ARORA (Jun 28, 2016)

8501 condition for Visitor Visa (600) for parents coming from INDIA
Hi,

My parents have received the Visitor VISA (600) but with the following Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
8501 - HEALTH INSURANCE
8503 - NO FURTHER STAY
8558 - MAX 12M STAY IN 18M 

DO U THINK HEALTH INSURANCE IS VERY COMPULSORY FOR THEM ? 
MY PARENTS ARE ALREADY IN AUSTRALIA SINCE FROM 1 MONTH AND THEY FORGOT TO TAKE HEALTH INSURANCE , HOWEVER THEY PLANNED THEIR JOURNEY FOR 7 WEEKS FROM WHICH THEY HAVE COMPLETED THEIR 4 WEEKS. 
JUST FOR 3 WEEKS MORE DO U THINK THEY NEED INSURANCE PLEASE ADVISE ME ASAP 
THANKS


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

AMAN ARORA said:


> 8501 condition for Visitor Visa (600) for parents coming from INDIA
> Hi,
> 
> My parents have received the Visitor VISA (600) but with the following Conditions:
> ...


Please do not post in all caps, and do not repeat your posts in several threads.

I answered your query in the other thread you started


----------



## pravinbaniya (Aug 24, 2016)

*health insurance*

any Nepali health insurance which can cover visitor visa 600 (8501) to Australia or can we buy from Indian health insurance company


----------



## vinni23 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi I am in the same situation could anyone please recommend which insurance to go for ? Do they cover pre-existing conditions ? Please advice ASAP!


----------



## Zadxbshe (Jun 19, 2017)

8501 condition for Visitor Visa (600) for parents coming from dubai
Hi,

My parents have received the Visitor VISA (600) but with the following Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
8501 - HEALTH INSURANCE
8503 - NO FURTHER STAY
8558 - MAX 12M STAY IN 18 months

Just had a look at insurance cost here in Australia and it is very expensive.

Can someone tell me what my options are other than having to purchase insurance from Australia or a travel insurance from dubai which cover medical expenses is ok


----------

